# New here, need advice!



## littlefeather (May 18, 2017)

Hello!

So I'm not sure if I am in the right place to ask this question, and hopefully it does not annoy anybody. I am trying to figure out how to achieve this look across my photographs. I have played around with Lightroom so much and still can't master it.

Would anybody kindly have any advice on how to achieve this look? I'm aware of finding your own groove and creativity, part of me is just extremely curious and would love to master it. Thanks so much  x


----------



## davidedric (May 18, 2017)

Hello and welcome!  We are pretty hard to annoy, so don't worry about that.

Could you a bit more about the "look" you are trying to achieve.  It's a bit hard to work out what it might be from the images you have posted.

Cheers, Dave


----------



## littlefeather (May 18, 2017)

Hello!
Thanks for your reply! Of course. My apologies. I'll do my best to describe it. 
The photographs are creamy, but not white and dreamy, not sharp, but very detailed. The tone in her skin, the browns and the greens, and the very delicate grain. Foreground is bright yet muted and the background is matte. That's how I see it. How to achieve these tones, and feel throughout an image?


----------



## littlefeather (May 19, 2017)

I guess it's the earthy tones, soft lighting and cool background tones. Thank you!!


----------



## Ian.B (May 19, 2017)

I would be guessing; someone has clicked on a preset --- ON1 raw has lots built in if you want that sort of editing --- so has NIK
I hope the model on the left made enough money to buy new jeans . Surely they aren't sell them like that


----------



## Replytoken (May 19, 2017)

You could play around with free presets to see if that helps guide you in the direction you want to go (by looking the changes they make), but I am going to make a few wild guesses about these images.  The lighting seems reasonably low key (with one image looking to be just a bit overexposed and the other a bit underexposed).  The colors seem a bit muted as if the saturation (and possibly Vibrance) was brought down a bit to give the image a "vintage film" look.  I do not use presets, so if I was in your shoes, I would spend a bit of time playing with the sliders.  You may not replicate the look, but you will get some idea of how to work an image towards a look.  This and a bit of "reverse engineering" of some of the vintage presents might get you to where you want to go.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## littlefeather (May 19, 2017)

You're so very helpful!! 
Thank you so much!


----------



## oleleclos (May 20, 2017)

littlefeather said:


> ...The photographs are creamy, but not white and dreamy, not sharp, but very detailed. The tone in her skin, the browns and the greens, and the very delicate grain. Foreground is bright yet muted and the background is matte...


It is virtually impossible to say what has been done to achieve a given effect without seeing the original, unedited picture next to the edit. But the effects you describe can be achieved by reducing Clarity (to at least -30) and increasing Sharpness to as much as +100 with Masking at +50.

These two adjustments "work in reverse", with the first one creating the "dreamy, creamy" overall look while the second keeps edges relatively well defined. It really depends on the original what (and how much) you need to do. Reducing Contrast in addition to Clarity will make that effect more pronounced, and you may want (or need) to use some noise reduction as well, what with all that sharpening. Meanwhile, adding more local sharpness with a brush to things like eyes will help keep the focus on those areas.


----------



## Tony Jay (May 21, 2017)

oleleclos said:


> It is virtually impossible to say what has been done to achieve a given effect without seeing the original, unedited picture next to the edit....


This is exactly correct!

I know that there are presets for apparently every "look" one could possibly want but post-processing does not stand by itself.
How one shoots determines what needs to be done in post-processing.

As a consequence there really is no shortcut to learning to use the Develop module...
IMHO the only way is to experiment with images and really push the boundaries...then rinse and repeat...over and over!

Tony Jay


----------



## littlefeather (May 21, 2017)

I'm so grateful for your detailed responses. And have spent time just practicing and seeing what works for the images. This insight has been so beneficial. Thanking you!!


----------



## littlefeather (May 22, 2017)

I have an additional question, on a different photograph, and what tools I would use to achieve these tones and colours in this photograph. Sorry I'm a newb


----------



## Replytoken (May 22, 2017)

Let's approach your questions from a different angle, if you do not mind?  Are you shooting raw or jpeg?  If you are shooting the later, then you may want to play around with the setting in your camera so its jpeg engine can create (or get you close to) the results you are seeking.  Some camera companies have a number of presets and a number of additional controls that can create a jpeg to look reasonably close to what you may want.

If you are shooting raw, then you should be spending your time in LR to try and achieve what you desire, although a well set up shot goes a long ways to preventing you from trying to prevent GIGO (Garbage In, Garbage Out).  I suspect that if this shot was from a professional or a person making money from their photography, then there may be much more to the eye than you are seeing.  For instance, the scene could have been partially or fully lit with lighting (although probably not fully, but it is possible with the right budget, equipment and photographer).  Nonetheless, you can either try to find presets that emulate the looks that you are seeking, or you can spend some time playing around in the develop module with the sliders.  Even if you go the former route, you should still play around and always remember that Control-Z is your friend (as are virtual copies).  You don't like what you see, undo or delete (the virtual copy) and try again.  We can guess all we want about any image that you post, but the long term solution is for you to understand how to develop an image and what the controls will do to it.  A good way to learn is to watch some of the free videos that are on the web.  Julieanne Kost's videos are a great starting place to learn technique.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## littlefeather (May 22, 2017)

Hello Ken,

You are so so helpful and have given me a good perspective!! Especially regarding the camera settings. I have always shot mainly in JPEG and only now beginning to shoot raw. I believe my idea is trying to understand how tones like this for example are achieved, as I have spent time playing with sliders, but can never achieve the look that I am after (and not particularly wanting to achieve this look) but for having an understanding of how it is achieved. Your insight is highly appreciated. I will definitely watch the tutorials by the Perot you recommended. Thank you Ken


----------

